# Painting up some bikes



## higgens (Dec 9, 2017)




----------



## lounging (Dec 9, 2017)

nice work


----------



## Dan the bike man (Dec 10, 2017)

Very nice! Let me know if you sell the long tank bike.


----------



## Kickstand3 (Dec 10, 2017)

higgens said:


> View attachment 722224 View attachment 722225 View attachment 722226 View attachment 722227 View attachment 722228 View attachment 722229 View attachment 722230 View attachment 722231 View attachment 722232 View attachment 722233



WOW THAT SUPER !


----------



## Roadkill (Dec 10, 2017)

Kickstand3 said:


> WOW THAT SUPER !



What he said!
Ride on 
Sean


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Dec 10, 2017)

higgens said:


> View attachment 722224 View attachment 722225 View attachment 722226 View attachment 722227 View attachment 722228 View attachment 722229 View attachment 722230 View attachment 722231 View attachment 722232 View attachment 722233



 Hey it was nice meeting you today at the OC ride looks like you got some killer bikes


----------



## higgens (Dec 12, 2017)

Just did some touch up new pins and cleared this original paint five star and put it back together


----------



## fordmike65 (Dec 12, 2017)

higgens said:


> Just did some touch up new pins and cleared this original paint five star and put it back together
> View attachment 723815 View attachment 723816 View attachment 723817



Cleared???


----------



## partsguy (Dec 13, 2017)

GREAT paint work!


----------



## bikecrazy (Dec 13, 2017)

That is what I call a shop!


----------



## vincev (Dec 13, 2017)

That Super truly is Super ! Is there another word better than Super !!


----------



## higgens (Dec 13, 2017)

A couple Higgins coming up


----------



## JimRoy (Dec 18, 2017)

Nice. I like the green one.


----------



## higgens (Dec 20, 2017)




----------



## higgens (Dec 25, 2017)




----------



## Uni-Bike Lou (Dec 25, 2017)

Great paint jobs!


----------



## JimRoy (Dec 25, 2017)

Let me know if you decide to sell a girls bike.  My granddaughter needs one.


----------



## JimRoy (Dec 25, 2017)

Sell?


----------



## deepsouth (Dec 25, 2017)

Great work!!!!


----------



## Robertriley (Dec 25, 2017)

Where's my VW?


----------



## higgens (Apr 7, 2018)




----------



## GTs58 (Apr 7, 2018)

Sweet! I really like that color combo.


----------

